

Thinking the unthinkable. The seed of creativity. - kirillzubovsky
http://www.forbes.com/sites/martinzwilling/2012/02/25/entrepreneurs-need-creative-thinking-after-the-idea/

======
mehulkar
I'm finding this to be more and more true as I do more and more
entrepreneurial things. And I see more and more people my age or younger
waiting for their big creative idea. Or thinking they're not creative enough
to have a good idea.

